# TwinCAT Login Fehler



## Anaconda55 (29 Oktober 2008)

Hallo.

Wenn ich versuche mich mit Login auf dem local einzuloggen erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldung:



> Cannot connect to target port 801!



An was kann das liegen? Warum kann ich mich nicht einloggen?


----------



## trinitaucher (29 Oktober 2008)

Tschuldige bitte...
Setzt dich doch erstmal mit TwinCAT näher auseinander!!!! ... Du schreibst hier zig Threads hintereinander, die zeigen, dass du scheinbar noch nicht ernsthaft versucht hast, mal ein bisschen in der Hilfe (genannte "Beckhoff Information System": infosys.beckhoff.com) nachzulesen.
Beginne mal bei den Basics. Was TwinCAT genau ist, wie's funktioniert (Stichwort: ADS), was es mit den TwinCAT-Leveln (PLC, NC, ...) auf sich hat,wie das Lizenssystem funktioniert usw....

btw:
Deine Fehlermeldung tritt auf, wenn das Zielsystem noch nicht im Run-Modus ist.


----------



## Bührer (29 Oktober 2008)

Hallo Anaconda55

Ich habe das gleiche Problem. Ich arbeite mit Windows CE dort habe ich das Problem nicht, nur wenn ich es zur Simulation auf dem Entwicklungsrechner laufen lasse, zeigt es bei mir die selben Probleme. Ich dachte das liege in einem Unterschied in Windows CE zu Windows XP Version. Aber vielleicht hat es wirklich etwas mit dem Ausführen auf dem localen System zu tun. 

Falls du eine Lösung hast wäre ich daran auch intressiert.

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## trinitaucher (29 Oktober 2008)

Lokaler Rechner im Run-Modus? Gültige TwinCAT-Lizens?


----------



## drfunfrock (29 Oktober 2008)

Folgende Checks sind notwendig: 

_*System-Manager: *_

Destination --> Deine SPS!!!!! (lokal)

Ist eine Conf geladen? 

Wenn nicht, baue dir eine Zusammen und aktiviere diese. 

Anschliessend Run-Mode im System-Manager aktivieren. 


Wie schon Trinitauscher geschrieben hat: Wenn so etwas öfters passiert, sollte man sich der Doku widmen. 

_*Programm*_

Ist die Destination richtig eingestellt?


Prüfe deine Task, aber die aktiv sind. Der Communication-Task muss aktiv sein.


----------

